# Why it doesn't happen here already / "boko harum"



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Suspected Islamic extremists kill dozens, kidnap almost 200 in Nigeria - CBS News

I know it's cbs and not that this is any different from normal life in many parts of Africa, but when I saw it the first thing I thought was "we would just kill them".
Because we have guns.
I dont see how "Some people" really thought they were going to grab guns AND wave these pathetic bums in people's face at the same time?
Every other country that has islam has never had more evidence that they wish they had the simple ability of the thugs coming after them.
This is a perfect "talking point" for those mindless cowards who are anti gun....real life


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Boko harum relies largely on ignorance, poverty, and a lack of guns. They are the most ignorant SOBs you could imagine. Their leader is so insipid that he does not believe in evaporation. Really, evaporation is science and Boko considers all that western science to be felgerkarb. Allah removes the water, not science. Most of their members are illiterate so the leadership is free to preach whatever slant they want on the scripture and not have to worry about a buncha fact checking. Boko is absolute scum. They could give Mos Eisly a bad name.

But thats Africa. Dunno why, but the western world just doesnt give a damn about Africa. Kill 2 Americans in Europe and we send the Big Red 1. Kidnap 200 school girla, turn them into concubines, and burn their male school members to death, and it barely makes the papers. We stood by during Rwanda. Refused to do anything. Most people only know about Rwanda because Don Cheatle starred in the movie (5 stars, great flick.)


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> But thats Africa. Dunno why, but the western world just doesnt give a damn about Africa.


If you had spent much time in Africa, you would understand why most Westerners familiar with the place don't give a damn about it. I have been there on several occasions and I know that I have a hard time getting concerned about anything that goes on there.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They are waiting until there is no more will to resist left in America. That time is coming.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

^^^^^


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Boko harum relies largely on ignorance, poverty, and a lack of guns. They are the most ignorant SOBs you could imagine. Their leader is so insipid that he does not believe in evaporation. Really, evaporation is science and Boko considers all that western science to be felgerkarb. Allah removes the water, not science. Most of their members are illiterate so the leadership is free to preach whatever slant they want on the scripture and not have to worry about a buncha fact checking. Boko is absolute scum. They could give Mos Eisly a bad name.
> 
> But thats Africa. *Dunno why, but the western world just doesnt give a damn about Africa*. Kill 2 Americans in Europe and we send the Big Red 1. Kidnap 200 school girla, turn them into concubines, and burn their male school members to death, and it barely makes the papers. We stood by during Rwanda. Refused to do anything. Most people only know about Rwanda because Don Cheatle starred in the movie (5 stars, great flick.)


You know exactly why the west dosent care it has changed in 500 years indigenous people are always less important then those of manafest destiny. at least its the ingrained idealogy. ask a naitive american.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"boko harum, ISIS , and the rest are showing you the true face of Islam. If you refuse to see it not much anyone can do to change your mind. It will spread if nothing is done to stop it. We had the extremists bottled up and held back. Obama let go of our choke hold and turned them loose . You will fight them the only option you may have is deciding where and when. But don't wait to long figuring it out.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Boko harum relies largely on ignorance, poverty, and a lack of guns. They are the most ignorant SOBs you could imagine. Their leader is so insipid that he does not believe in evaporation. Really, evaporation is science and Boko considers all that western science to be felgerkarb. Allah removes the water, not science. Most of their members are illiterate so the leadership is free to preach whatever slant they want on the scripture and not have to worry about a buncha fact checking. Boko is absolute scum. They could give Mos Eisly a bad name.
> 
> But thats Africa. Dunno why, but the western world just doesnt give a damn about Africa. Kill 2 Americans in Europe and we send the Big Red 1. Kidnap 200 school girla, turn them into concubines, and burn their male school members to death, and it barely makes the papers. We stood by during Rwanda. Refused to do anything. Most people only know about Rwanda because Don Cheatle starred in the movie (5 stars, great flick.)


It would be racist if our overbearing white leaders intercede in Africa. You just do not understand the black community.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Danm said:


> You know exactly why the west dosent care it has changed in 500 years indigenous people are always less important then those of manafest destiny. at least its the ingrained idealogy. ask a naitive american.


Yeah, that's right.....Africa is so screwed up because of us racist White people. Same with the ghettos in the U.S. If us White folk weren't so racist there wouldn't be so many Black folk killing each other. It's never THEIR fault, it's always OURS.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Suspected Islamic extremists kill dozens, kidnap almost 200 in Nigeria - CBS News
> 
> I know it's cbs and not that this is any different from normal life in many parts of Africa, but when I saw it the first thing I thought was "we would just kill them".
> Because we have guns.
> ...


In order for this to be a "talking point" with an anti-gun person you would first have to convince them that there was a credible threat of a boko harem type attack in the US. Since the libs are generally in denial about such things, I would say that is a tough sell. If there was an easy argument to convince these folks, I suspect we'd have found it already.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Boko Harum, . . . black panthers, . . . Ferguson rioters, . . . Al Sharpton, . . . Nation of Islam, . . . Jesse Jackson, . . . Isis, . . . its a good thing they have labels on their hats, . . . I wouldn't be able to tell the difference otherwise.

I'll, . . . uhh, . . . ummm, . . . yeah, . . . "Welcome" them when they arrive in my driveway.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

What? The president is a Kenyon. Surely he feels a need to spend billions of other peoples money on his people....


----------

